# I never found a box turtle in my yard..ever



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Today when I was mowing the grass, I found a female eastern box turtle..my backyard is about an acre or two..then behind the yard is tons of woods..Ever since I was 5 I watched out for turtles..never found one..Anyways, the turtle is about 5 inches long and veerry shy..I kno she is a female because of the brown eyes and flat carapace..and a thin tail...I used to keep box turtles until about a year ago..I have kept for about 10 years altogether..I dont know if I should let her go or not..the woods behind my house arent the best woods for a box turtle..it only has one little creek (and theres a huugge amount of woods) and there is a ton of raccoons in our woods, I dont know whether to keep her, or let her go. I already have a huge turtle pen in my backyard, an underground cave, and a shallow pool..I don want to let her go because our woods arent the best woods for a box turtle to live in...should I keep her?


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

hehe You sappose she will mate with her self in you yard







Naw let her go man, There woods must offer something if she is there.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I'd let her go too. It's late in the year and she probably has somewhere in mind for hunkering down.


----------



## sharpteeth (Feb 14, 2004)

let her go back to her natural habitat!


----------



## confused (Mar 17, 2004)

yup put her back where u found her


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

your house is so cool. Let the tortoise go though, it musy have survived a long time to get 5".


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I would let it go. I should be able to survive on its own


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Well putting her back in the woods is a reaally bad idea..I forgot to say this but the only creek that is in the woods is polluted...there are some btter woods about a mile away from my house, but I read that box tutles will try and find where they are born if you move them somewhere else, and they eventually will cross roads trying to find it and theyll get hit...idk I might let her go back in the woods..


----------



## Anko (Oct 2, 2004)

id keep it poor little bugger







just keep him hell probaly die in the woods keep him in your turtle pen.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2004)

Definiteley release her where you found her.









Those woods are her territory and she knows where she can find food and shelter.
Box turtles are becoming increasingly rare. Pressures on them include nest predation from raccoons, increasing numbers of roads that need to be crossed, and people "collecting" them.

Unless you are running a turtle breeding/release operation in your backyard, you won't be helping the turtles' dwindling population by keeping it.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

I'm still debating what to do. She is perfectly happy right now, my old ornate box turtle used to try and escape all day (and eventually did) but she has been in her underground cave all day, its windy, rainy, and cold out and the cave is full of leaves and things so shes prob tryin to keep warm..at night I bring her inside so the racoons dont get her..In her aquarium for at night right now I just have newspaper as a substrate, but when I get a chance to go to home depot or somewhere Im going to mix some peat moss with dirt for substrate..I covered the sides with some newspaper so she wont be ramming into the glass all night....but at night she just digs into the newspapers and goes to sleep...Yesterday I fed her bananas and berrys....today earthworms and berries..I treated some wounds on her shell with some kind of spray that I had for my old box turtle...and I've been sprinkling vitamins on her food...


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

you asked for a f*cking opinion and they gave you one. you're like those douche bags that ask "what should i do?!" and when everyone gives you an answer that you don't agree with, you say "nah, i think i'll do this instead."

don't ask a question if you don't care for what people really have to say.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

hyphen said:


> you asked for a f*cking opinion and they gave you one. you're like those douche bags that ask "what should i do?!" and when everyone gives you an answer that you don't agree with, you say "nah, i think i'll do this instead."
> 
> don't ask a question if you don't care for what people really have to say.


 ACTUALLY you are full of sh*t, I said I didnt make up my mind yet, and I let it go dumbass...I wasnt asking for your opinion so dont bring your bony ass back here or I'll bash your skull in!


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

I hate that f*er


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Well your last comment here obviously led us to believe you kept it. 


> I'm still debating what to do. She is perfectly happy right now, my old ornate box turtle used to try and escape all day (and eventually did) but she has been in her underground cave all day, its windy, rainy, and cold out and the cave is full of leaves and things so shes prob tryin to keep warm..at night I bring her inside so the racoons dont get her..In her aquarium for at night right now I just have newspaper as a substrate, but when I get a chance to go to home depot or somewhere Im going to mix some peat moss with dirt for substrate..I covered the sides with some newspaper so she wont be ramming into the glass all night....but at night she just digs into the newspapers and goes to sleep...Yesterday I fed her bananas and berrys....today earthworms and berries..I treated some wounds on her shell with some kind of spray that I had for my old box turtle...and I've been sprinkling vitamins on her food...


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

aaron07_20 said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > you asked for a f*cking opinion and they gave you one. you're like those douche bags that ask "what should i do?!" and when everyone gives you an answer that you don't agree with, you say "nah, i think i'll do this instead."
> ...


 lol, yeah, try something kid. oh no, please, don't e-threaten me. please, i beg of you! spare my life! omg, you're so tough!!!

hahahahah, you make me laugh little boy.


----------



## Anko (Oct 2, 2004)

-walks slowly towards the exit--stares back in awe-


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

aaron07_20 said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > you asked for a f*cking opinion and they gave you one. you're like those douche bags that ask "what should i do?!" and when everyone gives you an answer that you don't agree with, you say "nah, i think i'll do this instead."
> ...










dam u are way to tough there internet tough guy.
dam kerry supporters

i think you are threating a member of this board and u should be banned


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Enough with the nonsense. Game over (and Bush is retarded).


----------

